# 580 speedlite as a backlight?



## natc143 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have two AB800 and a 580 speedlite that I'd like to use as a backlight in my studio. I use pocketwizards.  Has anyone setup their speedlite to be used as a backlight? If so, how did you connect the speedlite to the backlight stand? If I switch my pocketwizard to the 580, will it trigger my 2 alien bees? I have a pocketwizard on my camera and another on 1 AB800.

Thanks in advance!
Natalie


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Natalie,

This should be fairly easy (emphasis on _should_) 

To put a flash on a light stand, you can use something like THIS.  

I would attach the PW to the 580.  If you don't have the 580 *II* then you will need an adapter to attach them.  You could use a 'PC to hotshoe' adapter like THESE.  Or you could get THIS replacement foot for your 580, which has a built in mini-jack port.  

The flash should be in manual mode (which means it won't fire a pre-flash)...and it should then trigger your two AB lights.


----------

